# My New Pets



## tocarmar (Sep 5, 2008)

My GF. brought these Hermit Crabs home today!! Our friend is moving to Souh Carolina!!












There are 2 more in the tank, they are alittle camera shy!!! 

Tom


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2008)

Cute.  

-Ernie


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 5, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 6, 2008)

cool  I used to own a few land hermits too, but I have marine ones now


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2008)

:clap:Nice shot!


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree, that second shot is really nice! Congratulations on your new family members.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

Cool!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Cool!!!!


Agreed!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 7, 2008)

what do they eat?


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 7, 2008)

They eat alot of things. I give them dried fruit (raisens ect.), flakes (like fish food), crab treats (dried shrimp), & a friend said you can give them baby food (very messy)

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummm, crab boil! :evil:


----------

